# Camp NaNoWriMo, Anyone?



## Enchantress (Apr 2, 2014)

So, is anyone in Camp NaNoWriMo this year? I'm MaidenStar both there and in the forums. Feel free to message me if you are! ^^


----------



## caters (Apr 4, 2014)

I am in camp nanowrimo


----------



## kaufenpreis (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I wanted to just find out who was going to be joining in on Camp Nano this year?


----------



## mathmaster12 (Jun 2, 2014)

I doing Camp Nano too. I'm still working out some last minute details of my novel though.


----------



## MercuryHomophony (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm glad I saw this post! I'm going to do Camp Nano as well. I'm SilverHatter there. Right now I'm waiting to be sorted into a cabin. I thought the next camp session was for June, but apparently I was mistaken...


----------



## ethreal (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll be joining camp Nano, my user name is Alice Blair


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone in camp this year? I am- steadily falling behind by about 1000 words atm. How are you all doing?


----------



## Raleigh (May 15, 2015)

My name on NaNoWriMo is itatertot...yeah I know, I didn't mean to pick that name... ;-;


----------

